# Seatpost/-clamp, FD-clamp size for -04 Alpe d`Huez



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Yes, as stated, does anyone know the sizes for these components for a 2004 Alpe d´Huez? Seatpost size, seatclamp and size for the front derailleur. There is an indention where the FD is supposed to be... Is it if i use a tripple chainring setup? (i won`t) Just having a hard time coming down to any conclusions regarding these measurements. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, Erol Orhun, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Go to the LeMond tech support site at:
http://www.lemondbikes.com/customer_support/email_tech.shtml 
and ask them your questions. They're very good about answering queries.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Damn, they answered my questions within ten minutes of me asking them! Great customer service! 
Here`s the answers for anyone else wondering: 

Front derailleur clamp 34.9 mm
Seatpost 27.2 mm outer diameter, 330 mm length
BB 68x109.5, splined axle


----------

